# Anyone gluten free?



## EnchantedTink (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone's gone gluten free even though they haven't been diagnosed with Celiac's Disease? My GI doctor told me at my last appointment that people who don't have Celiac's Disease can still have a wheat allergy and though that's usually not what's CAUSING ibs symptoms, it can worsen them. I know this is a huge step to take and I obviously won't start anything without talking to my GI doctor and a nutritionist, but I'm just wondering if anyone else has done this and had positive results? I'm currently bouncing from med to med with no results, and while I continue to try news meds, I'm considering alternative options as well.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

I've started be gluten free and it does help


----------



## allybally (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been gluten and wheat free for about 9 months and it makes a big difference for my bloating and gas so yea it helps me


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been gluten free for a couple years at this point, and since doing so my gut has become tremendously calmer than it used to be. I'm very glad I made the dietary change. A new web sight, written by a cardiologist, might be helpful. It's about the positive effects Dr. Davis has noticed in his patients that avoid gluten. A couple GI articles that I found interesting: "The Battle for Control of Your . . . Colon"http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2011/08/the-battle-for-control-of-your-colon/&"Shaun's wheat-ectomy success"http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2011/09/shauns-wheat-ectomy-success/


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Honestly, going gluten free is the _only_ thing since the very first course of rifaximin I took back in 2009 that has substantially reduced my symptoms. It's only been a month, but I feel much better than I did prior to going GF. I'm staying free for another month and then I plan on challenging myself for a few days with gluten to see if I get a reaction. If I do, then I'm GF for good.Remember that gluten reactions can be delayed (like taking several days), so if you go GF and then challenge yourself (typical elimination work), then give it a few days or a week to potentially see anything.


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

What did you take the rifaximin for?


faze action said:


> Honestly, going gluten free is the _only_ thing since the very first course of rifaximin I took back in 2009 that has substantially reduced my symptoms. It's only been a month, but I feel much better than I did prior to going GF. I'm staying free for another month and then I plan on challenging myself for a few days with gluten to see if I get a reaction. If I do, then I'm GF for good.Remember that gluten reactions can be delayed (like taking several days), so if you go GF and then challenge yourself (typical elimination work), then give it a few days or a week to potentially see anything.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

XxJustMexX said:


> What did you take the rifaximin for?


SIBO


----------

